# My Oxypilus distinctus photos!



## Gruby626 (Jan 31, 2008)

So here are some photos of my mantids:

L2:







L3:











More comming as soon as they grow  

PS I got 4 of them  .


----------



## Giosan (Jan 31, 2008)

Cute :lol:


----------



## Wojtyla (Feb 1, 2008)

beautiful little creature  

from my female  

ooth still available

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9526


----------



## Gruby626 (Feb 2, 2008)

Her is how it looks right after shedding to L3 - how bright it is :lol: :


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2008)

I love this species, they look like siberian huskies when they are little cause of their striped collar :lol:


----------



## Gruby626 (Feb 7, 2008)

First one molted to L4 yesterday evening:
















I'm very happy


----------



## Gruby626 (Feb 24, 2008)

So here are some differences between male and female:

Female L4:






Male L4:






You can see that male has 8 segments on its abdomen and female has 6. On male you can see that it's wings start to develope, and the femal doesn't have it. Famale has white color on its abdomen, when the male has only brownish color  - those are all the differences I can see now  .

I think both female and male are pre-subimago - but it's only my guess.


----------



## Gruby626 (Feb 28, 2008)

First pair is L5  

Female:
















Male:











Do you think they are sub-adult?


----------



## Mantida (Feb 28, 2008)

The male is most definately subadult. You will need to inflate the female's abdomen first for me to be 100% sure, but I think she is subadult too.


----------



## Gruby626 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mantida said:


> The male is most definately subadult. You will need to inflate the female's abdomen first for me to be 100% sure, but I think she is subadult too.


ok i will make a photo today and post it here


----------



## Gurd (Feb 29, 2008)

Stunning little mantids  

How big does this species reach?


----------



## Gruby626 (Feb 29, 2008)

Gurd said:


> Stunning little mantids  How big does this species reach?


2-2,5 cm


----------



## Gruby626 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mantida said:


> The male is most definately subadult. You will need to inflate the female's abdomen first for me to be 100% sure, but I think she is subadult too.


So here are better pics of its abdomen:






And here one - full body  :


----------



## Mantida (Mar 13, 2008)

She's subadult.

Females usually mature faster than males in this species, good luck with them! I"m waiting for my male to molt to adult while the female has already been adult for about a week.


----------



## Gruby626 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mantida said:


> She's subadult. Females usually mature faster than males in this species, good luck with them! I"m waiting for my male to molt to adult while the female has already been adult for about a week.


Cool  so that means males and females shed the same number of times? Because both male and female are L5


----------



## Gruby626 (Mar 24, 2008)

So first of my females turned adoult today  

Here are some pics:
















And here a comparison with US qarter  






Now I'm waiting for my male to shed


----------



## Gruby626 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is my adult male  :


----------



## matt020593 (Apr 10, 2008)

Great photos and cool looking mantids  .

   Im getting an ooth of this species. What did you feed them at L1/2 Hydei or Melanogaster?

Matt


----------



## mrblue (Apr 10, 2008)

CUTE! i havent kept them at L1/2 but i would strongly assume melanogaster. while the ones i had were very plucky and agressive (well, the female was), i think their sheer size would mean it would have to be melanogaster.


----------

